# Casto Saw



## mhh (Apr 21, 2011)

Time to take a look at the old saw again!







It was running on motoroil and I wanted to run on coolant instead so it got cleaned up.





The shiny cylinder was made a few years ago, the old one was attacked by rust and was useless to say the least after the new one was made everything worked much better.





The arm.





Also a new switchbox was needed, the old one missed the lid.





Cutting again! works much better, before it had a tendency to chip a few teeth fairly quick because of the oil pressure being higher than it should be





Using oil caused a big mess, and it was pure hell to weld! ;D


----------



## BenPeake (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish I had one of these! How long do you find the blades last?


----------



## mhh (Apr 22, 2011)

BenPeake  said:
			
		

> I wish I had one of these! How long do you find the blades last?



Quite long and they should last a lot longer now because with coolant in the cylinder it makes a much softer stroke, also having different blades with various teeth numbers helps! It is a nice saw, but bandsaws are faster and cheaper in the long run(if you get one with a blade brush)


----------

